# BTS: You going?



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

So who else is going then? It's gonna be my first year this one and I only got about £100 to spend :gasp:


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*hi*

ime going there is a few things ime after


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah i should be:2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

im goin, gunna be my first aswell cant wait :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Where is it again?


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

yep will be going also


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Where is it again?


 At the bts 

(sorry couldn't resist:})


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Fair few going then.
What are you all hoping to get?


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

only thing i'm really after is an irminia but can garentee will be coming home with more especially if the mrs comes


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I guessed that much but where in the country? :|


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

if i go im just gonna look around if i see anything i will get it lol thats how i role:2thumb:


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I will be there this year though i'm not looking for anything specific, i have almost everything on my wish list now.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I guessed that much but where in the country? :|


*To be held at 
*The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
*Sunday 23rd May 2010
**(Confirmed date)*
Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £3.50 Adults non members
£2.50 BTS Members (show membership card)
£2.50 Children​


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I guessed that much but where in the country? :|


Here you go, very kindly sent to me by RAZZ-MFC


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Corsetts said:


> Here you go, very kindly sent to me by RAZZ-MFC


always a pleasure to help

and yeah i'm 100% there

Poecilotheria Metallica
Monocentropus Balfouri
Theraphsosa Blondi
Heteroscodra Maculata
Poecilotheria Subfusca
Poecilotheria Regalis
Haplopelma Minax
Phormictopus atrichomatus
Brachypelma Emilia

that's my wish list


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a wish list for hamn:

Poecilotheria metallica S/A female
Poecilotheria subfusca breeding pair
Avicularia versicolour
Lampropelma violaceopes
Theraphosa blondi breeding pair

All but i'd managed to source in the 2 weeks before Hamn and got the rest there.


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

i want to go 

but i can't because:

1. I don't have any way of getting there as i don't personally have a car, my mum has but i doubt if she would be interested. 

2. Its on the 23rd of may, and my 18th is on 28th of may, and party is on 29th. Meaning all my money (which isn't much), is going on drink, and **** for my party. 


BUT...

im planning on getting driving tests and save up to go next year if its on?. : victory:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

im gonna have a looksie for a type of huntsman and then anything else that catches my eye.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> always a pleasure to help
> 
> and yeah i'm 100% there
> 
> ...


Apologies mate, I got your username slightly wrong :blush:

Leave a Metallica for me though  I may try and pick up a Bird eater too if I can raise enough pennies :2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

hashnak said:


> im gonna have a looksie for a type of huntsman and then anything else that catches my eye.


David Bowie 



Corsetts said:


> Apologies mate, I got your username slightly wrong :blush:
> 
> Leave a Metallica for me though  I may try and pick up a Bird eater too if I can raise enough pennies :2thumb:


no problem mate

can't promise i'll leave a metallica for you though :devil:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> David Bowie


if hes there defo lol


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> can't promise i'll leave a metallica for you though :devil:


Fair play :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i want to go, I hate work!!! :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i wish it was closer not fair who wants to do me some spider shoppin haha


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

yay im going cant wait!


----------



## Kif (Jan 15, 2010)

Finger's crossed I will be there, not got much on my wish list just some Cyriocosmus.

Andy.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Some day I'll go, some day... However I'm far too far away and I have uni to go to. Plus it costs money.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

my other half and i may be going if i can get him to drive me 6 hours across the county to get some spiders. but it depends what shifts i'm on and if i have any money..


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> always a pleasure to help
> 
> and yeah i'm 100% there
> 
> ...


I'm going this year only 40 min's away, I too will be looking for a p.metalica and T.blondi. I have some B.Emilia's slings for sale if your intrested?


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

I might try and go just to have a look round, 4 hours on a train doesn't sound too appealing though 

Before I decide though can anyone tell me what it's like there ie roughly how many traders there might be etc etc


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> I might try and go just to have a look round, 4 hours on a train doesn't sound too appealing though
> 
> Before I decide though can anyone tell me what it's like there ie roughly how many traders there might be etc etc


do u know the cost im right next to you


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

bout 70 on the train with a rail card. I can get up to 4 peeps on with it if anyone wants to come with :2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

70 for 4 people from pompey?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Ill be there, it's at my old high school, so Im gonna have a nice stroll round, and beat all you guys to the bargains.......hahahaha:whip:


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> 70 for 4 people from pompey?


no that's with the discount for one but the card allows up to 4 others to get the discount also. I don't know how much it is for a standard ticket


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

see its too much to get there they should do one in hampshire lol


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going and I'm dragging my girlfriend (who hates spiders) with me


----------



## Nicola McKay (Dec 28, 2009)

My fiance and I will be driving down from Aberdeen after I finish work (unless I can swap a day with someone at work). It will be our first time there. 
My wish list is: 
P. regalis
C. elegans
P. irminia
H. incei 
RCF G. rosea
and if anything else catches my eye :whistling2:

I know my fiance wants a P. metallica and a Pamphobeteus sp. Not too sure what else he'll be looking for.
Looking forward to it. :2thumb:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

definitely going with the small(ish) boy, we're in Birmingham so it's not too far and he will be in seventh heaven!

Sophie


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Creeping closer isn't it?
Anyone know of anyone bringing Theraposids?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I put in my holiday request form today  if it gets turned down im gunna have to get struck by a serious case of sickness and diarreor (or however you spell it) coz its gona be my 1st n i ent missin it lol.:2thumb:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> I put in my holiday request form today  if it gets turned down im gunna have to get struck by a serious case of sickness and diarreor (or however you spell it) coz its gona be my 1st n i ent missin it lol.:2thumb:


lol! i live with my boss and my bosses boss, and a doctor! lol how funny is that! they may notice...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ducks said:


> definitely going with the small(ish) boy, we're in Birmingham so it's not too far and he will be in seventh heaven!
> 
> Sophie


I'll be going too , can't really not go when it's practically on my doorstep . Not sure if I'll buy anything maybe the odd sling but I'm going to make a point of seeing the lecture as I didn't last year .


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

spicewwfc said:


> Ill be there, it's at my old high school, so Im gonna have a nice stroll round, and beat all you guys to the bargains.......hahahaha:whip:


The BTS is no longer a nice stroll when the doors open like it used to. These days there easily couple of hundred visitors that will be standing at the doors anything from and hour to 2 hours before it opens. the first handful that get in will swipe the best stuff (or the traders who mosey around before the doors open) by the times you get in it's just old hat stuff.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going! Will be on the look out for any mantids that catch my eye, not got anything in mind though.

As spider_mad said, get there early otherwise it's pointless. Especially if you are after the scarcer stuff.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be there with my OH and a friend. We are taking some spiders to show and will also be on the lookout for some more Avics and Pokies. Depends what takes my fancy at the time I suppose lol.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be there.

I'd love a P met, but I dont think I can be assed to get there for 6.30am to get to the front of the queue.

Guess I might have to settle for another Chile rose!


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> The BTS is no longer a nice stroll when the doors open like it used to. These days there easily couple of hundred visitors that will be standing at the doors anything from and hour to 2 hours before it opens. the first handful that get in will swipe the best stuff (or the traders who mosey around before the doors open) by the times you get in it's just old hat stuff.


I'll have IRO a 3 Hour drive to get there, may not be worth it then? 
Should I just wait for a local show do you think?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> Should I just wait for a local show do you think?


Cant see you getting a P met at the Maidstone show!!!!!!!!!

My philosophy is to set low expectations.

That way, you can only be impressed!!!!!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> I'll have IRO a 3 Hour drive to get there, may not be worth it then?
> Should I just wait for a local show do you think?


Just set off very early. There are some people who have to drive a 3-4 hours either that or if can manage book travel lodge nearby and drive up the day before. That way dont have to miss out and can get there early. that's what I would do altough it's only couple hours for us so we setting off early if going.


----------



## citizen_smithi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be there, and my wish list is as follows...

Any "affordable" blondi slings I spy, but not bothered if not
P cambridgei
A versi 
B klassi
A genic (mine hooked out and died after one moult)
B boehmei


The main one I'm really bothered about is the versi, luckily last time there were loads of big big slings still knocking about by afternoon so hopefully I can avoid shoving myself in front of the weirdos in dodgy hats and wolf print fleeces this time whip2

By the way -0 if anyone has any sensibly prices A versi, gimme a shout - I will have your arm off!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

citizen_smithi said:


> shoving myself in front of the weirdos in dodgy hats and wolf print fleeces this time whip2


Haha, there's a fair few of them! Us invert lot are a bunch of weirdos aren't we!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

gothling said:


> lol! i live with my boss and my bosses boss, and a doctor! lol how funny is that! they may notice...


Thats just pure bad luck lool


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

just found this in the FAQ's on the BTS page...


> Last year we housed 30,000 tarantulas under one roof


I'm definitely going!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep I will most likely be there. Not sure if I will bother buying much but we'll see. If I do decide to get some stock then I'll be looking out for:

GBB slings
P. irminia
P. subfusca
MM OBT
MM regalis
H. lividum
L. violaceopes


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i so need to get some time off work but i'm already going away for a wedding next week. hmn, i need a plan, one that doesn't involve pretending to be ill as like i said i live with my manager and general manager/pa to the head of the company, and a doctor.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Cant see you getting a P met at the Maidstone show!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My philosophy is to set low expectations.
> 
> That way, you can only be impressed!!!!!





spider_mad said:


> Just set off very early. There are some people who have to drive a 3-4 hours either that or if can manage book travel lodge nearby and drive up the day before. That way dont have to miss out and can get there early. that's what I would do altough it's only couple hours for us so we setting off early if going.


Thanks guys,
I'm very, very new at spider keeping so, TBH, I don't fancy the idea of setting off either in the small hours, or paying out for a travel lodge just to fight through the crowds and not really appreciate what I'm looking at.

I think i'll either just leave it, or take a mosey up a little later in the day and see what the show is all about.
I was in a shop recently that was selling P.Metallica slings, but I didn't have the spare £145.00 on me to buy one!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

it'll be fun


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> Thanks guys,
> I'm very, very new at spider keeping so, TBH, I don't fancy the idea of setting off either in the small hours, or paying out for a travel lodge just to fight through the crowds and not really appreciate what I'm looking at.



In recent years the expo has become more of a social yearly event so has become more than just buying few spiders many stay the night before and people from different groups and societes/forums meet up at a nearby pub for social. Much of the time would end up drinking with some of the traders.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

when i was a tattooist i used to go to a lot of conventions, they all got a bit samey after a while, even judged one in tromso. they ended up much the same in that there's only so much gear you need, but it's the people you meet who you share that common interest with that can make or break an event, big or small.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the longest bestest thread I have ever started.
It feels like accepting an award.:lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

gothling said:


> when i was a tattooist i used to go to a lot of conventions, they all got a bit samey after a while, even judged one in tromso. they ended up much the same in that there's only so much gear you need, but it's the people you meet who you share that common interest with that can make or break an event, big or small.


Do you still tattoo from time to time now?:gasp: Could you tattoo a really good pokie or tarantula?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

spider_mad said:


> The BTS is no longer a nice stroll when the doors open like it used to. These days there easily couple of hundred visitors that will be standing at the doors anything from and hour to 2 hours before it opens. the first handful that get in will swipe the best stuff (or the traders who mosey around before the doors open) by the times you get in it's just old hat stuff.


Lol. I didn't mean stroll round the stalls, I meant stroll round to the venue, I'm form Bilston which is literally just round the corner.
Im getting there at least an hour or 2 before the doors open.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

My plague said:


> This is the longest bestest thread I have ever started.
> It feels like accepting an award.


:flrt:




spider_mad said:


> Do you still tattoo from time to time now?:gasp: Could you tattoo a really good pokie or tarantula?




no i don't have my equipment anymore. sept the machines and a few bits because they are custom. but i know i girl who would be worth traveling to see! she's in the states but if you're ever there :

EvilLittleBlue on deviantART

she did this and i mean heads, they are fracking hard to do well!!!











on dev art you also have :

maximolutztattoo on deviantART in spain 










Daksi on deviantART in czech











MySpace - Máximo Lutz - 39 - Male - ES - myspace.com/maximolutztattoo in barcalona... well worth the cheep flight out there.

in the uk you always have:

All or Nothing Tattoo and Arts Studio


mr brandon bond being one of the greats at colour

although i'd look up who's going to be at the next tattoo jam convention from skin deep, find one whos work you like and go there. all the best in one place! technicaly. and you'll pay a lot but you'll have the best damn tattoo going... get some realy good photos together as the better the photos the better you can do the tattoo. assuming you're any good to start with...


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

gothling said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, well i might go to the tattoo convention in Newton Abbot held around halloween as my old tattoo artist from ireland goes to it so if there see if she can do tarantula tat.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

oh!

I need to ask - it gets really full, right? is it pay in advance or pay on the door? and is there a big queue once the doors have opened? (we don't need to get there early early, as it's looking that we're interested in not buying rare things. I hope.)


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

There's not much I'm looking for and I can't really afford it at the moment, but as it's the 25th anniversary I'll probably go anyway.
I'm looking for any Iridopelma sp. and I may just reserve a couple of cyriopagopus sp. 'sumatra tiger' from Michael Sheller.
:whistling2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll be there, with me OH. We're driving down from Scotland so will be staying over the night before.

Don't have a wishlist this year. Had one last year and never managed to get much from it, and it was nothing particularly rare just wasn't a great selection. Ended up buying some spids that weren't on my wishlist to make up for it.

Might get a mantis, maybe a true spider or two if there is anything that takes my fancy, maybe some enclosures.



spider_mad said:


> The BTS is no longer a nice stroll when the doors open like it used to. These days there easily couple of hundred visitors that will be standing at the doors anything from and hour to 2 hours before it opens. the first handful that get in will swipe the best stuff (or the traders who mosey around before the doors open) by the times you get in it's just old hat stuff.


Aye, we were there an hour before the doors opened last year and there was already quite a queue!



ducks said:


> oh!
> 
> I need to ask - it gets really full, right? is it pay in advance or pay on the door? and is there a big queue once the doors have opened? (we don't need to get there early early, as it's looking that we're interested in not buying rare things. I hope.)


Really full, yes. Pay on the door.
I was there all day last year, and it was a lot quieter in the afternoon, but still LOADS to see 
TBH I'm not sure I even bought anything til the afternoon because I couldn't be bothered fighting to keep my place in queues!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Look out for me and my mate Chris, we will have a small table at the BTS with a few Xenesthis immanis slings up for grabs!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Me, Mark and Ewan will be there. Looking for a G.iherengi female as mine is a sub adult male lol. Should have a fair amount to spend if Mark doesnt get grumpy about my collection.

We should do an rfuk meet at the burger van or something lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Look out for me and my mate Chris, we will have a small table at the BTS with a few Xenesthis immanis slings up for grabs!


Ooooo how much will they be hun.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

nope. going to spend the day on the beach with the wife and kids.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not going, I have a lot of studying to do for my PhD in Arachnology.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> We should do an rfuk meet at the burger van or something lol.


I'll probably spend most of my time there anyway! :blush:



selina20 said:


> Ooooo how much will they be hun.


He was selling them for £24 in the classifieds. I'm sure he'll offer up some deals at the BTS!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Me, Mark and Ewan will be there. Looking for a G.iherengi female as mine is a sub adult male lol. Should have a fair amount to spend if Mark doesnt get grumpy about my collection.
> 
> *We should do an rfuk meet at the burger van* or something lol.


 Genius


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I' love to go but its just too far for me!
And the scottish bug fair is cancelled now too!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

It's only a train ride away! 

I'll be there on the Invicta table selling UK CB P. cambridgei, P. irminia, P. regalis, P. striata, P. murinus RCF and B. albopilosum. Plus small amounts of starter cultures of bean weavils plus tropical woodlice & springtails. A few other subA terrestrials too.

Just listen out for the singing


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I'll probably spend most of my time there anyway! :blush:


Hahahaha



My plague said:


> Genius


Well thats where i find people lol



Poxicator said:


> It's only a train ride away!
> 
> I'll be there on the Invicta table selling UK CB P. cambridgei, P. irminia, P. regalis, P. striata, P. murinus RCF and B. albopilosum. Plus small amounts of starter cultures of bean weavils plus tropical woodlice & springtails. A few other subA terrestrials too.
> 
> Just listen out for the singing


Or just look out for you bouncing around like a nut with the kids hahaha.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm not going, I have a lot of studying to do for my PhD in Arachnology.


Heh heh heh.

I'm not going either. It's been a choice of "Go to the BTS show or eat this month" recently. Oh well, next year (how many times have I said that now? lol).


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Heh heh heh.
> 
> I'm not going either. It's been a choice of "Go to the BTS show or eat this month" recently. Oh well, next year (how many times have I said that now? lol).


We are still waiting for you to turn up at a meet lol.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> We are still waiting for you to turn up at a meet lol.


Yes, I really wish I could. I'm beginning to feel like I hide behind a computer all the time, which of course tends to make it easier to sound intelligent... 

I did get to meet Colin and Elaine, that was nice. It's good to chat to people as enthusiastic as me - the family tend only to be able to listen to so much about spiders...:lol2:

Hopefully I can start this PhD soon and get a steady income, actually plan more than a week or two in front at a time....


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

The OH and I are traveling down the night before. Especially after some Pokies.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be there....same as last year.
I may be selling my 5 rufilata commune and don't fancy posting those bad guys so easier to travel down and just hand them over....lol


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

pire said:


> I' love to go but its just too far for me!
> And the scottish bug fair is cancelled now too!


P'shaw. I'm further north than you (just!) and I'm going!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> P'shaw. I'm further north than you (just!) and I'm going!


 Is it really that worth it!? :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

look forward to seeing you all there


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

My plague said:


> Is it really that worth it!? :lol2:


Depends on what you expect to get out of it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My plague said:


> Is it really that worth it!? :lol2:


Its worth it if you enjoy meeting people who are spider crazy.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll be there this year with the missus. If anyone sees me there and recognises me, feel free to come up and say Hi. Feel free to call me either 'ph0bia' or Ben, I do respond to both.

Was quite weird at Kempton, having a random shout of "Ph0bia? That you??", had a good ol' natter too 

And if you're reading this Pete, I haven't forgotten your offer! I'm 90% certain that our car will be fixed in time, but if I've not got any info or it's looking bad, I'll contact you and see if the offer still stands!

I agree with Selina, the answer to "Is it worth it?" is entirely based on how social and vocal you are in this hobby. If you're pretty solitary and prefer to look at just pics, the BTS isn't for you. If you want to natter with spider mad folk, see/buy some rare species etc, it's going to be awesome.

Also, this is the 25 year one, so it should be that little bit extra special


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

20 days! 

I seriously cannot wait for this. I'm a 31 year old man who will act like a kid in a sweet shop on the 23rd of May!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Is there much equipment sold at the show? Is there any call for it? Would you buy anything?

I know spider people tend to make do with a lot of bits and bobs from other areas, but things like heatmats, thermostats, thermometers, small exoterra tanks, faunariums?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I'll be there this year with the missus. If anyone sees me there and recognises me, feel free to come up and say Hi. Feel free to call me either 'ph0bia' or Ben, I do respond to both.
> 
> Was quite weird at Kempton, having a random shout of "Ph0bia? That you??", had a good ol' natter too
> 
> ...


OMG whats happened to the Phobia we all know lol.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going!

I NEED more Lassies :flrt: And i might start collecting Paraphysa as well :hmm:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> I'm going!
> 
> I NEED more Lassies :flrt: And i might start collecting Paraphysa as well :hmm:


you have me, that's enough, surely? :gasp:

(psst, btw it's so badass it made me sweat blood)


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> you have me, that's enough, surely? :gasp:
> 
> (psst, btw it's so badass it made me sweat blood)


Legend <3


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Still debating whether to attend or not this year. Just playing it by ear at the moment


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Still debating whether to attend or not this year. Just playing it by ear at the moment


come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come come


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Ally said:


> Is there much equipment sold at the show? Is there any call for it? Would you buy anything?
> 
> I know spider people tend to make do with a lot of bits and bobs from other areas, but things like heatmats, thermostats, thermometers, small exoterra tanks, faunariums?


Last year there were a few stalls selling tanks, fake plants, small containers, tiny water dishes, heat mats etc....

No idea how many they sold, but there was plenty of people buying them! : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Last year there were a few stalls selling tanks, fake plants, small containers, tiny water dishes, heat mats etc....
> 
> No idea how many they sold, but there was plenty of people buying them! : victory:


Thanks!
Just wondering if it's worth seeing if there's tables left...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Ally said:


> Thanks!
> Just wondering if it's worth seeing if there's tables left...


A lot of people on here also keep reps so they'd probably buy some stuff for them if it was on offer. Even if you don't sell anything you'll still have a good day :lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> A lot of people on here also keep reps so they'd probably buy some stuff for them if it was on offer. Even if you don't sell anything you'll still have a good day :lol2:


Good point!
I find the faunariums have too much ventilation for most T's, but they're useful... Might see if I can get hold of some decor... :hmm:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going I think!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, there's lots of furnishings available including cork and bamboo, plastic plants, heat mats, coir, glass tanks (custom aquaria are often there), faunariums, thermostats etc.
There's also plenty of bugs, millies, centies, phasmids, stickies, snails, and even crabs!
Plus, for the members there's plenty of competitions to enter eg. Best African, Best NW, etc


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> yes, there's lots of furnishings available including cork and bamboo, plastic plants, heat mats, coir, glass tanks (custom aquaria are often there), faunariums, thermostats etc.
> There's also plenty of bugs, millies, centies, phasmids, stickies, snails, and even crabs!
> Plus, for the members there's plenty of competitions to enter eg. Best African, Best NW, etc


I probably won't book a table then, not if there's no need for more kit selling. I just hope I can get some spending monies together!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd suggest you contact Ray Hale at BTS to ask who's booked the tables, just to see if there's competition or an opening for sales. The tables are £20.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

20 days and we'll all have new spiddies!! :lol2:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i have thought about going as i live on the doorstep 11 mins away but i ent got much money at the min and would mainly be going for a mooch around and wouldnt be after nothing unusual, but i dont know if it would be worth it as everybodys said it will be buizy ??


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Just go, I'm sure there will be spiderlings there for about £2.50.
That's how much I paid for my N.chromatus and the kidderminster show last year


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

nope... im not going, for the simple reason, i have enough tarantulas!! :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> I'm definitely going, Stuff work my boss can shove it!! I need loads more T's I only have the 1 :whistling2:


That's the spirit!!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> That's the spirit!!



dont do that :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> I know I can't wait for it!


 See you there!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

ok... i'll go 

but will leave my credit cards at home : victory:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I am GOOD!
And you have to take every credit card you can find and every last bit of cash, including all the spare 1p's and 2p's!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

You're 666th post was saying you're goin to go to the bts.
That's pretty awesome


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> I am GOOD!
> And you have to take every credit card you can find and every last bit of cash, including all the spare 1p's and 2p's!!



ok but im not buying anything for you :devil:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> ok but im not buying anything for you :devil:


 pretty please? :flrt:
£2.50 spider? :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

See
I've even offered to be your friend :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

My plague said:


> You're 666th post was saying you're goin to go to the bts.
> That's pretty awesome


you bored? lol



My plague said:


> pretty please? :flrt:
> £2.50 spider? :whistling2:


meh.. maybe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> you bored? lol
> 
> yes
> 
> meh.. maybe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I'll come and say hello then! :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

so will only come and say hi so you get a £2.50 spider?

cheap friendship :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> so will only come and say hi so you get a £2.50 spider?
> 
> cheap friendship :lol2:


 :lol2:
I'll probably hide away like a freakin hermit crap.
I'm shy around people I don't know D:Though when I'm alone I'm not so shy 
So how will I know if it's you?
I'll just say hello to everyone and if I get a punch or a slap then it's not you. If I get a £2.50 spider then it is you!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

can imagine you going round asking everyone wheres my £2.50 spider :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> can imagine you going round asking everyone wheres my £2.50 spider :lol2:


 I'd get kicked out and put back in the looney bin :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Speaking of £2.50 spiders my n.chromatus moulted yesterday now he has a nice full fuzzy black bum :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i had to put my a seemani in ICU i thought she was dying but i put her in there and she ran around like a mad man :flrt:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I had to do that with my irminia ages ago he was so out of it he let e hold him! :shock:
But he'll be dead soon


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

oh no  hope my irminia is a girly


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> oh no  hope my irminia is a girly


 hopefully!
I'm gonna send him out on wednesday to TiMiSdRuNk and hope he gets the job done


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

hope all goes ok


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> hope all goes ok


 So do I!! :lol2:
His nickname was SunB*sterd so if all goes well I am so keeping one and calling it 'Son of a b*sterd' :lol2:


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm hoping theres some Balfouri there. Or at least some GBB.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

ooo do you get scorpions there? ive never been :blush:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a huge shopping list off Dave (AZUK) so I will be out scouting around.
Be nice to bump into some of you for a chat......looking forward to meeting you Ian....always a pleasure chatting to you on the BTS forum. :2thumb:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> I have a huge shopping list off Dave (AZUK) so I will be out scouting around.
> Be nice to bump into some of you for a chat......looking forward to meeting you Ian....always a pleasure chatting to you on the BTS forum. :2thumb:


Nice one...saves me asking him if he wants me to look out for anything!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Fill said:


> Nice one...saves me asking him if he wants me to look out for anything!


Hi buddy.
If you need a lift,let me know.
You look different form when I see you in the shop.....lol


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> I have a huge shopping list off Dave (AZUK) so I will be out scouting around.
> Be nice to bump into some of you for a chat......looking forward to meeting you Ian....always a pleasure chatting to you on the BTS forum. :2thumb:


Yay me .................... Even got a personal shopper now !

Seriously disappointed I can't be there myself as it is always a good show but I am in the States.
Still it can be Fun spending other peoples money


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Ill be there with this years baby Emperors,and some adults (now banned from export).


----------

